# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller > Mach3 >  Kết nối (truyền thông) giữa Mach3 và PLC

## dungvu.129

Chào các bác.
Em đang nghiên cứu vụ kết nối giữa Mach3 và PLC thông qua Modbus nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.
Ví dụ: Mach3 kết nối với máy tính qua cổng LPT, vậy PLC giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng nào? Có cần phải cài đặt driver hay plugin gì không?
Hay là Mach3 kết nối với máy tính, rồi PLC cũng kết nối với máy tính?...
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về mảng này có thể vẽ đường cho em chút ít để em nghiên cứu được không ạ?
Xin cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Chào các bác.
> Em đang nghiên cứu vụ kết nối giữa Mach3 và PLC thông qua Modbus nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.
> Ví dụ: Mach3 kết nối với máy tính qua cổng LPT, vậy PLC giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng nào? Có cần phải cài đặt driver hay plugin gì không?
> Hay là Mach3 kết nối với máy tính, rồi PLC cũng kết nối với máy tính?...
> Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về mảng này có thể vẽ đường cho em chút ít để em nghiên cứu được không ạ?
> Xin cảm ơn các bác.


Chưa có bác nào ý kiến à?
Thôi em lại ý kiến trước, em mua con PLC Panasonic rồi, có truyền thông RS232, 1 con mạch Mach3 LPT 3 trục, vọc vạch vài hôm xem sao.
Bác nào cùng đam mê thì nghiên cứu cùng em nhé. Mấy hôm nữa có kết quả sẽ đưa lên đây để các bác ý kiến nghiên cứu cùng.

----------

